# Removing 20+ year old OTR Microwave



## erro (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm trying to remove a 1986 JVM172-001 Over The Range Microwave, with little luck. I've unscrewed the support screwed in the cabinet overhead, as well as the two long-bolts which should lock the microwave to the frame, but it won't budge.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: here are some photos, if that would help. The microwave hasn't been used during the five years we've been in the house, and it's time for it to go as we tackle the kitchen.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you pulled it forward yet? Those old ones slid onto long brackets. Usually you just pull.


----------



## erro (Jun 5, 2011)

I've tried pulling every which way. I'm sort of afraid that the ductwork and the foam they used to seal the gaps is prevented it from moving. It won't budge an inch.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I notice that the unit is still tight to the cabinet above---can you slip a painters tool between the two and see if it moves at all?

It might be time for tarps and a Saws All!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I looked at the first photo again--what is the nut in the back/top--Does that go up into the cabinet?


----------



## erro (Jun 5, 2011)

It unfortunately doesn't; it's just a metal grommet. I'm thinking roughly the same thing, regarding the sawsall. We have the remove the stove anyway to deal with taking up the linoleum flooring, so I might just get in there and cut the thing out. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## autobody man (Jun 5, 2011)

are there any screws, or bolts inside the cabinets to the left, and right of the microwave that could be fastening the cabinets to the sides of the microwave?


----------



## erro (Jun 5, 2011)

Negative; I've looked all around. I pretty much gutted the microwave looking for other screws, or clues. It's not going to be used again, so it may have to go violently, though I'm worried about damaging the drywall.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

i'm sure it is painted, caulked, greased in place.

whats the big deal? remove the stove, man up and demo that thing out. you will be surprised how much stronger you get not worrying about it crashing on the stove.


more cowbell son.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't panic yet. Some of the older micros had a release mechanism located behind the grill at the top that had to be pulled forward if I recall correctly.

The ones I remember were made of a thin metal wire with a round loop on the end of it. When this is pulled toward you, it disengages the lock, then the micro can be pulled forward on the bracket that supports it.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Just keep unscrewing stuff, eventually it will come out. :laughing:

I had the same problem when I moved into my house, they had this really old OTR microwave that was so greesy and gross nobody wanted to touch it. So we had the bright idea of just removing the top cabinet which failed, when we realized that the microwave was now holding the cabinet, and not the other way around. The cabinet removed and the microwave was still there. Eventually got it to come out, I forget how. Is it a Hotpoint by any chance?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Old post-did you get it out? it's just stuck. tilt top towards you and lift up and off. they can be a bear to pull out. yours has external exhaust so make sure that's disconnected at top-inside cabinet.


----------

